# [SOLVED] Buttkicker Gamer2



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

Hi all 

Just bought the Buttkicker Gamer2 ButtKicker® My music and games have just come alive ...But, I have a problem  That I need a little help with :smile: 
My MoBo is an ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z: INTEL Z68 Chipset, using the Realtek onboard sound card...I don't have any speakers, I just use Headphones :wink:

The picture is the Realtek Audio Manager, which shows (to the right) the connections at the rear of my PC. I have headphones plunged into the green (highlighted) Phones/front speaker output.
Using the "Y" splitter that came with the BK2, (Male, into PC + Two female, one for BK2, one for Headphones)

The Headphones work perfect, and when tested, have a Right and Left Channel....I only hear the RIGHT channel for the BK2...Is seems that the BK2 does not work in two channels, the LEFT channel is missing 
This you cannot notice while playing Music...But while gaming (driving games) the left side (rumble strips and such) don't get picked up by BK2...Using all supplied leads from BK2...
Has anyone got any advice please? 

Many thanks for ANY help :wink:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

You should have the Buttkicker fill all output audio jacks, this means that your headphones should not be plugged in. Make sure the Buttkicker is plugged into either headset outputs or speaker outputs and not microphone input jacks. You may need to set your audio settings to a 2.1 or 4.1 surround sound mode and most importantly make sure any and all audio drivers were installed per Buttkicker manufacturer.


----------



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

Hi -WOLF- Thanks for reply 
Sorry, but I'm a bit dim when it comes to wiring...

I don't understand  I have no speakers, so I must have Headphones plunged into the same output as BK2....This is why I have used the "Y" splitter supplied with BK2.....
If I change my speaker config in software(see pic) from Stereo to any other config (I have these drop-down options: Quadraphonic-5.1 Speakers-7.1 Speakers) I lose my headphone socket? 

The "Y" Splitter supplied is TWO channel...L/R...If I plug the male end into headphone out...I now have 2x2 channels(split) ...1x2 channel to headphones ..IS OK I get L/R.....The other 1x2 channel to Buttkicker...IS NOT OK I only get Right channel and no left This I find hard to understand...Where is the Left channel ?

Sorry, -WOLF- But I really don't know....:facepalm:

Swifty


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

If I remember correctly (it's been years since I've heard of the Buttkicker) it's got speakers in it so you have no reason to use headphones, and I'm thinking the headhpones are taking up the left channel you're looking for.


----------



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

I put a link to the BK2 in first post  No the BK2 does not have any speakers, it uses a bass transducer that fixes to your chair, that gives vibrations from Speakers/Headphones..without upsetting people with loud noise....
If as you say, my headphones are taking the left channel...to test that, I have just connected an extra pair of phones to the "Y" splitter...I now have TWO sets of phones working with BOTH L/R channels....So this then has to be, the BK2 connector that is connected to the "Y" splitter?...Does that sound about right to you?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

Well there should be only one channel, I think what happens is you need to treat the setup like a 2.1 system, where the 2 speakers are the headphones and the subwoofer is the chair. I'm also having a very hard time picturing your setup, as I'm a visual person.


----------



## SwiftyOne (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

Think I've managed it....It does appear that if I switch the software to 5.1 speakers, and then plug BK2 into subwoofer channel (and not shared with the Headphone socket) that I don't, as I thought, lose my headphone socket.....So I have 5.1 selected (in software)BK2 in subwoofer socket, and headphone in headphones socket...AND it's working well :dance:

Thanks -WOLF-for your help...I think I confused myself...And you too -WOLF- :facepalm:.....Have these :flowers: as a Thank you :grin:

Cheers...
Swifty


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Buttkicker Gamer2*

Good to hear you solved it. You can do us a favour by clicking 'Solved' under 'Thread Tools' that would be great.


----------

